# Bulking how much? still hungry :(



## cars111 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi guys I have started my bulk, I have used this calculator below and it says I need 3139 cals per day to bulk, do you think this is enough?

I am 6 1 , 180 pounds and I am using Lyle Mcdonalds training upper body lower body split 4 days a week.

I want to gain as much size as I can over the next few months.



On the IF calculator below it says I need 2257 cals on off days and 3009 on training days




Bananna - Bananna, 1 whole Medium10527013http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531486887?date=2014-09-08Sainsburys - Sainsbury's Express Porridge - Golden Syrup Flavour, 1 sachet with 180ml Semi Skimmed Milk22534593http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531539915?date=2014-09-08Add Food Quick Tools

330615106 Sainsburys - Chicken Breast Fillet, 2 breast32604720http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531491702?date=2014-09-08Muller - Rice Vanilla Custard, 1 container (190 gs ea.)21537560http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531496487?date=2014-09-08Generic - Broccolli, 2 cup6012066http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531498097?date=2014-09-08Fage - 0% Total, 170 g10070180http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531499681?date=2014-09-08Sainsbury's - Runny Honey, 1 teaspoons266000http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531499684?date=2014-09-08Whole Earth - Crunchy Organic Peanut Butter Organic (Corrected Uk 12/01/13), 70 g450538195http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531500112?date=2014-09-08Sainsbury's - Double Cream, 70 ml30713310http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531504842?date=2014-09-08Coors - Light - 330ml, Uk, 990 ml31717130http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531506924?date=2014-09-08Green Giant - Original Sweet Corn Tinned, 80 g629122http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531518629?date=2014-09-08Anchor - Butter, 20 g14401600http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531785028?date=2014-09-08Sainsbury - Mature Grated Cheddar Cheese, 60 g233119150http://www.myfitnesspal.com/food/remove/4531785626?date=2014-09-08Sainsburys - Dried Tagliatelle, 170 g6151213214 

Here is my diet plan, do you think I should eat more?

If I add more calories will it be beneficial?

Thanks


----------



## cars111 (Sep 10, 2014)

Anyone?

Cheers


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Post up your diet


----------



## cars111 (Sep 10, 2014)

Why has my post disappeared, it had my diet plan screenshots and everything


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Erm. What is it you mean?


----------



## cars111 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi guys not sure why happened but I did post my diet plan and questions on my first post but it's vanished 

Here it again 

I am trying to bulk and put on as much muscle as I can, I just need a bit of help to get me in the right direction.

I have read that as a natty that bulking I will inevitably put on fat. Some people have said that in order to put on as much muscle as poss you have to do quite a big bulk and will gain fat but also muscle, I have read that you can bulk slowly and this will minimise fat but the gains will be a lot slower is this true?

stats:

180 pounds

6ft 1

33 years young 

I train 4 days a week (Lyle Mcdonalds upper/lower split)

Here is my macros based off IF calculator



and here is my diet plan



Could I do with upping my calorie intake?

Does my diet plan look ok?

Thanks for any help guys


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If you are eating enough to grow but still hungry then eat less calorie dense foods and more of them.


----------



## cars111 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, do you think my diet plan is ok? numbers food etc? Thanks


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Start taking steroids and eat until you feel sickm with loads protein in there.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Dont listen to what they say im sick of people saying you get fat while putting on muscle, if you get fat your not traing long enough and hard enough. You willput fat on if your at a low bodyfat because its hard to maintain a low bodyfat But it will take a couple of years to get noticible fat if your training your ass off because of fast metableism, it will take a couple of months if your not workin out


----------



## cars111 (Sep 10, 2014)

So should i stay with the numbers the calculator gave or should I up my calorie intake? If I do up it should I do 20-30 mins of lit cardio 4 days a week?

Thanks again


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I cant see how many caleries you have its to small my phone wont zoom. If your having 3000 to 4000 a day and its high in protien and complex carbs not sugar i would say youll put on muscle if you train for muscle


----------

